# تقسيم المودل الى أجزاء



## colombonacer (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

لدي انشغال يؤرقني:86::86::86: حول التعامل مع الارت كام و الروتر....:19::19::19:
هل ممكن انجاز مودل تفوق مقاساته سعة الالة وذلك بتقسيمه الى اجزاء قابلة للتجميع بعد الانتهاء منها على الروتر

مع العلم مقاسات الالة 1.20 /1.20م واللوحة التي اريد انجازها مقاساتها 2.40/3م -جدارية-.

أرجو الافادة:20::20::75: مع فائق التقدير والاحترام. شكرا. :18::18:


----------



## colombonacer (11 فبراير 2012)

*:10::10::10:ألا يوجد حل لهذه المعضلة اخواني ..........؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما من ردووووود ؟؟؟؟؟:83::83::83:*​


----------



## النجار2 (11 فبراير 2012)

نعم يوجد لها حل وهى على الارت كام ايضا لكن لا احد يجيب هنا وانا لا اعرف عن الارت كام شيئا تقريبا كان الله فى عونك 

وحاول ان تخبر الناس بما تعرف حتى لا يقع غيرك فى نفس مشكلتك


----------



## colombonacer (11 فبراير 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> نعم يوجد لها حل وهى على الارت كام ايضا لكن لا احد يجيب هنا وانا لا اعرف عن الارت كام شيئا تقريبا كان الله فى عونك
> 
> وحاول ان تخبر الناس بما تعرف حتى لا يقع غيرك فى نفس مشكلتك


*شكرا على الرد اخي النجار ........ ردك أثلج صدري .....بارك الله فيك .........كما ادعوا وأطلب ممن له حل أن يفيدني و رواد المنتدى به مع فائق الشكر والعرفان .....كما أتمنى أن يكون في مقدوري افادة الغير والاسهام ولو بالقليل ........شكرا جزيلا.*​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل يمكنك تقسيم الرسمه إلى مساحات صغيره حسب مساحة ماكينتك وذلك عن طريق تقسيم الرسم الاوتوكاد او الدي اكس اف او الفكتور الرئيسي للتصميم وعمل كل جزء على حده ثم تجميعهم مع بعض

عن طريق برنامج الكاد الذي تعمل عليه ويمكنك طلب ذلك من رسام الأوتوكاد او المصمم الذي يصمم لك الرسومات 

وفقك الله


----------



## colombonacer (13 فبراير 2012)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي الفاضل يمكنك تقسيم الرسمه إلى مساحات صغيره حسب مساحة ماكينتك وذلك عن طريق تقسيم الرسم الاوتوكاد او الدي اكس اف او الفكتور الرئيسي للتصميم وعمل كل جزء على حده ثم تجميعهم مع بعض
> 
> ...


_*شكرا جزيلا على الاهتمام و الرد اخي طارق..........مع ثحياتي*_​


----------



## ksmksam (15 فبراير 2012)

ممكن تورجينا صوره للرسمه لانه هناك اماكن معينه يمكن انتقسم منها دون التاثير على المنظر بعد التجميع 
انا بشتغل مرات مثل هيك


----------



## أبوعبدالله (10 أبريل 2012)

نعم أخي الفاضل يمكن ذلك من خلال الارتكام باستخدام الاداة
Toolpath Paneling 
يمكنك عمل مشغولة تفوق سعة ماكينتك راجع ان شئت هذا الرابط وان اسعفني الوقت سأفرد لها موضوع ان شاء الله
http://www.artcaminsignia.com/toolbox/man_tool_paneling.htm


----------



## colombonacer (11 أبريل 2012)

_*السلام عليكم 
أخي أبو عبد الله جزاك الله عنا كل خير و بارك لك في صالح أعمالك ....دمت ذخرا لكل محتاج.
*_:75::20:_* شكـــــــــــــــــرا جـــــــــــــــزيلا.
*_


----------



## colombonacer (11 أبريل 2012)

_*شكـــــــــــــــــرا على الرد والاهتمام .....أعتذر عن التاخر

*_:20:_*شكـــــــــــــــــرا جـــــــــــــــزيلا.*__*
*_


----------



## colombonacer (11 أبريل 2012)

​_*شكـــــــــــــــــرا على الرد والاهتمام .....أعتذر عن التاخر

*_:20:_*شكـــــــــــــــــرا جـــــــــــــــزيلا.*_


----------

